# iPhone 7?



## pourlaso (7 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, est ce que l'Iphone 7, qui a déjà 3 ans, vaut encore l'achat dans l'optique de ne pas changer de tel avant au moins 3 ans ? ET AVEC UNE UTILISATION ASSEZ BASIQUE: quelques applis (transports, Facebook), pas de jeux, tres peu de photos, usage pas intensif du tout.  
A t il des mises à jour OS gratuites possibles? vu qu'il a déjà trois ans... 
Dure plus longtemps qu'un Android non? 

Merci!


----------



## lostOzone (7 Septembre 2019)

Chez Apple sur iPhone c’est 5 ans de mises à jour. Donc faudrait prendre un 8 pour être tranquille 3 ans.


----------



## Wizepat (7 Septembre 2019)

Salut,

Attends quelques jours, la Keynote arrive avec ses nouveautés. Baisse de prix des anciens modèles en perspective.


----------



## pourlaso (7 Septembre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Attends quelques jours, la Keynote arrive avec ses nouveautés. Baisse de prix des anciens modèles en perspective.


Peux tu m'expliquer? que vous tu dire?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Septembre 2019)

Il y a la keynote le 10 septembre et l'annonce des nouveaux modèles. Les ancien modèle comme le iPhone 7 baisseraient donc de prix après ce jour là.


----------



## pourlaso (14 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y a la keynote le 10 septembre et l'annonce des nouveaux modèles. Les ancien modèle comme le iPhone 7 baisseraient donc de prix après ce jour là.


Coucou, alors que dit la keynote ? J'hésite toujours mais ça devient urgent pour moi...


----------



## lostOzone (14 Septembre 2019)

Apple a retiré l’IPhone 7 de son store. Par contre baisse sur le 8 premier prix 539€


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2019)

L’iPhone 7 a sûrement baissé sur Amazon et autre magasin


----------



## pourlaso (16 Septembre 2019)

oui en effet! J'hésite encore entre elle 7 ou le SE. je n'ai pas degré besoins : un SE avec 32Go me suffirait. qu'en pensez vous? entre les deux?

ouh la, des fautes de frappe! 
J'hésite encore entre le 7 ou le SE. Je n'ai pas de grands besoins : un SE avec 32Go me suffirait. qu'en pensez vous? entre les deux?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2019)

pourlaso a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, est ce que l'Iphone 7, qui a déjà 3 ans, vaut encore l'achat dans l'optique de ne pas changer de tel avant au moins 3 ans ? ET AVEC UNE UTILISATION ASSEZ BASIQUE: quelques applis (transports, Facebook), pas de jeux, tres peu de photos, usage pas intensif du tout.
> A t il des mises à jour OS gratuites possibles? vu qu'il a déjà trois ans...
> Dure plus longtemps qu'un Android non?
> 
> Merci!


Alors , je ne comprend rien de votre demande


----------



## mariol66 (16 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, entre ces deux modèles, c’est surtout la taille du smartphone et de son écran qui diffèrent, àvoir si tu préfères un format plus compact comme le SE, ou avec un écran plus grand comme le 7.


----------



## Wizepat (16 Septembre 2019)

Un article de la concurrence pour trouver des iPhone 7 a des prix intéressants et pas que...

https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2019/09/...oujours-en-vente-des-tarifs-inferieurs-109985


----------

